
How to make any plot in ggplot2 - ohblahitsme
http://r-statistics.co/ggplot2-Tutorial-With-R.html
======
minimaxir
This is a pretty effective guide for the custom features that ggplot2 excels
at, namely faceting. That being said, optimizing the chart requires a few more
steps in each case, especially when working with real world data.

For those who want a step-by-step guide on plotting with ggplot2, I wrote a
tutorial that has been well-liked with an emphasis on making pretty charts:
[http://minimaxir.com/2015/02/ggplot-
tutorial/](http://minimaxir.com/2015/02/ggplot-tutorial/)

Yesterday, I also pushed a screencast working explicitly with R and ggplot2,
with an emphasis on processing/organizing data for charting in ggplot2:
[http://minimaxir.com/2015/12/lets-code-1/](http://minimaxir.com/2015/12/lets-
code-1/)

TL;DR R/ggplot2 can be _very_ fussy, but when it isn't, it's magical.

~~~
semi-extrinsic
In your tutorial you recommend rendering charts on OS X in order to get proper
antialiasing. Isn't it easier to render to a vector format and then batch
rasterize outside R with e.g. ImageMagick? Or even better, just use the vector
format?

~~~
minimaxir
That workflow is neither the most user-friendly nor the most web-friendly.

SVGs don't have the same flexibility and compatibility as PNGs yet,
unfortunately.

~~~
davidkretch
On Windows, use ggsave, or if not using ggplot2, use Cairo. Linux's png output
device has antialiasing.

------
misnome
It seems, as long as "Any plot" means either a scatter, or bar chart (not even
a continuous histogram).

Also:

"There are 3 ways to change the X and Y axis limits. ....Warning: Items 2 and
3 will delete the datapoints that lie outisde the limit from the data itself.
So, if you add any smoothing line line and such, the outcome will be
distorted"

So, is this a graphics module, or a fitting module, or a data manipulation
module? It seems to do all three, depending on which functions you use to
"Change the axis limits".

Edit: Probably the best "How to do everything" page I've seen is for python's
matplotlib's gallery page:
[http://matplotlib.org/gallery.html](http://matplotlib.org/gallery.html) \-
there is rarely not an example showing exactly what I want to do.

~~~
selva86
You're right, its not really a reference. But with the understanding, one
should be quipped with the knowledge to make any ggplot. It's meant to be a
tutorial that explains the structure to make any ggplot. Especially for
beginners for whom the ggplot syntax didn't immediately click and those who
struggle for long trying to get their ggplot right.

------
mdlincoln
It's not mentioned in this guide, but Hadley Wickham's tidyr is a more
streamlined version of the reshape2 package for fitting your data into a
"tidy" format necessary for ideal faceting.

